# SD Buyer Beware



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Doesn't matter if you have paid $2,000 or $20,000 ...

Organization selling PSDs has posted this on their webpage:

(Organization) "is certified by Assistance Dogs International (ADI). ... and managing our organization ethically and professionally."

Not to go into details here, but when our ADAP Director contacted ADI she was told a very interesting fact.

Looks like this "organization ethically and professionally" doesn't follow their claim!

If you are going to spend $$ or invest your time and emotions into a PSD (or any type of Assistance/Service Dog then it would be in your best interest to check out all of these type of claims before signing anything. 

With the ADI it just took looking through their listing (organization involved was not on their list) and a simple follow up email to ADI to ask them.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

ADI does not *Certify* but they do have membership. 

"ADI offers two categories of membership: Candidate and Full Membership"

Membership Information - Assistance Dogs International

When looking into an organization that claims to be a member or accredited by ADI be aware that listings are updated within two weeks. Not listed, there is a very good chance that they are not members.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It is always buyer beware.

There are many organizations, including k9, that do not validate claims of association, experience,etc. It is a true paid membership.....


----------

